# diamond triumph



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

what about the diamond triumph? i really like the looks, and specs of this bow. there made by bowtech and i have always liked the bowtech bows. i really want to get down to the archery shop and shoot one soon. what is everyones thoughts on these bows?


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

i was really looking at the triumph until i got the one above it the victory. they are almost identical and my bow shoots great. with a full 7 arrow quiver thou its pretty heavy. i am getting about 240 fps with a 60 pound weight adn 27 inch draw.


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

thanks for the info and reply but i think ive decided to go with a trykon! get serious...get hoyt lol but thanks,


----------

